# As requested...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Shattered after a proper swim...









Who is that? Nina looking like a different dog after her bath...









Packing... Mu-um... Do we have to go home?? Really?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful, you look to have had an absolute ball.....what a fabulous break x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Love the one of Lola looking over the field, and the first one of Nina...well they both are too cute! Glad you had fun!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful pictures esp Lola looking out over the field. I am so glad you had such a good time. Nina is getting so big. Time for another , 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. Seems like a great time was had by all! Little Nina isn't so little anymore in some pictures she looks almost as tall as Lola They seem like little best friends!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow..what a holiday! Looks so lovely


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful photos, beautiful dogs, beautiful scenery...thank you!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely photos! Glad you had such a good time -Nina was very brave going in the sea!

It might just be how they're standing again, but it really looks like Nina is catching Lola up!!

X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Excellent photos, looks like an amazing place - wish I was there!
I swear dogs smile when they are running on the beach


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How beautiful  the location and your gorgeous girls    
Lucky you.


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pics ,keep them coming Ruth


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I forgot to say I passed your pictures last night for Richard to look at and sat and waited.... And waited .. Then I thought I know they're good but he's really looking at that one!!!!! His chin was down, studying?????
'Are you asleep??' :laugh::laugh::laugh:
Your pictures were obviously sooo relaxing the sound of the waves, the fresh air...he'd fallen asleep looking at them


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Stunning, I do love that part of the world, as well as Clare, Mayo, Galway, Donegal, all of it!! Nina is quite the long-legged Miss now eh? They're both gorgeous and I bet it wouldn't have been half the holiday without them  I'm finding it harder and harder to recover from holidays and get back into the swing of daily life these days. I think it's since getting the cottage in Yorkshire (another of my spiritual homes) because we have to let it out to pay for itself when really I just want to be there!! And on that note......dogs on the BED......really Ruth that's very naughty


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, such amazing photos! Gorgeous scenery and the beaches look idyllic. Did you get a new camera before your trip? I remember you saying you were looking. The girls look fantastic, having the time of their life. Weather looks fab too. What a great break!! Nina is so grown up, well, apart from the photo where she is wrapped up in a towel, she looks like a baby there!! N x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Marrion you should add your cottage to the dog friendly holiday thread.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Marrion you should add your cottage to the dog friendly holiday thread.


Ooh I will, thanks Karen, we're going on Friday night for a quick weekend, I'm sooo excited


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful dogs, scenery all photos.
The babies grow up so quick.
Love the one on the bed typical in our house they have to have there nose in everything x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys..

We really did have a fab time! Nina is getting bigger, they grow quick. There's about 4 inches in it only! All you new puppy owners, savour every moment. 

Marion - they were very good and knew not to go near the bedrooms. Even I was surprised at that! However on the last day while packing I turned my back and there they were! They just wanted to be with us! Couldn't resist a pic. They'd just been bathed (as per Nina wrapped up) and dried though, so they were lovely and clean and sweet smelling! 

Nadine - not a new camera yet! I wish... Maybe next month. 

Karen - your hubby was probably bored! There are so many pictures! Ha!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I didn't doubt they were anything less than spotless


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous photos - looks like you all had a great time 
Can't believe how quickly Nina is catching Lola up!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DebsH said:


> Gorgeous photos - looks like you all had a great time
> Can't believe how quickly Nina is catching Lola up!


I bet little Cora is growing too haven't seen a picture in a while


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Nina has grown so much! Lovely photos.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Such amazing photos, your girls are so pretty. That part of the world looks so peaceful and scenic, of course Lola and Nina made it even more beautiful.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really lovely photo's Ruth, looks like such a lovely time, I bet none of you wanted to leave - its the freedom of having no 'stuff' to deal with when we are away that I love. Nina still looks a lot like Dudley did in some of the pictures, although by now I think he was getting some serious blonde hi-lights.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You're right Dawn.. It's definitely lovely to get away from routine, schedule, and mundanity of everyday life. 

Dudley is gorgeous.. I will be delighted if Nina looks like him. It's hard to know if she's truly fading, there's no white or blonde and her roots are darker but there is definite lighter ginger orangey tones. Her coat is different from any red/apricot/golden coat I've seen.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw What absolutely fab pics...looks like you all had a ball...and the place to yourselves!! 

Ireland is well up there in my favourite places...would love to do a road trip of the South ...are they dog friendly? 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aw What absolutely fab pics...looks like you all had a ball...and the place to yourselves!!
> 
> Ireland is well up there in my favourite places...would love to do a road trip of the South ...are they dog friendly?
> 
> xxx


Mairi, it was wonderful. So secluded and remote yet not too far away from lovely beaches and a good range of activities and sights. Sitting there drinking morning coffee or evening wine with the dogs running free, no boundaries, no cars, no noise (the flies flying about sounded like airplanes - you could hear a penny drop), no people(!!). 

Most of the old pubs are dog-friendly - there are lots of beaches and nature walks and they are welcome on all the boat trips. So its not too bad really. If we wanted to go out in the evening, we just made sure the dogs had a brilliant time at the beach then after dinner they were ready for chilling out and they did.

I was amazed at brilliant they were in the car on the way down. It was 7.5 hours drive and we stopped 3 times at the services or in gorgeous towns for a walk and a toilet and a treat! They were really excellent and made me a proud mummy.

I would definitely recommend it - oh and the hot tub was lovely too! Car is essential to take in all the wonderful sights and we did a road trip most days - but with lots of places to stop, eat, beach, nature walks the road trips didn't seem long at all.

Have I plugged it enough?

If you want to arrange a trip and would like any help - let me know!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes Ruth...you've sold it very well 

It's definitely on my 'to do' list and know where to come for advice...

I'm over in Belfast in a fortnights time for a birthday party... It'll be a bit if a rushed visit otherwise I'd have loved to catch up with you and your gorgeous girls 

Another time...

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> You're right Dawn.. It's definitely lovely to get away from routine, schedule, and mundanity of everyday life.
> 
> Dudley is gorgeous.. I will be delighted if Nina looks like him.
> Aw, Thank you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely another time! Xo


----------

